# options for expiring banked points



## klynn (Nov 9, 2020)

My sister has DVC points that she banked and will expire the end of March 2021. What are her options as she will not be able to use them?  Thanks!


----------



## PearlCity (Nov 9, 2020)

Rent them through a broker or deposit into RCI to trade for another timeshare in the next 2 yrs 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 10, 2020)

She could also rent them directly rather than via a broker. The DISboards has a DVC Rent/Trade forum (https://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-rent-trade.29/), although if she doesn’t post there regularly she would have to pay to list. I believe there are also Facebook groups where she could post her points for rent. She could also transfer them to another DVC member, although that requires mutual trust on both sides of the transaction.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 10, 2020)

Cant transfer banked points.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## klynn (Nov 10, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> She could also rent them directly rather than via a broker. The DISboards has a DVC Rent/Trade forum (https://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-rent-trade.29/), although if she doesn’t post there regularly she would have to pay to list. I believe there are also Facebook groups where she could post her points for rent. She could also transfer them to another DVC member, although that requires mutual trust on both sides of the transaction.


Thank you.  I had forgotten about disboards!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 11, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Cant transfer banked points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk





klynn said:


> Thank you.  I had forgotten about disboards!


Sorry, I had forgotten they’re banked points (hadn’t had enough coffee yet, I guess) and can’t be transferred. So renting and deposit to RCI are the only options.


----------



## louisianab (Nov 11, 2020)

Mouseowners has a rental board as well.


----------



## Dean (Nov 11, 2020)

klynn said:


> My sister has DVC points that she banked and will expire the end of March 2021. What are her options as she will not be able to use them?  Thanks!


I'd just make a reservation and offer for rent like Redweeks or similar.


----------



## klynn (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks everyone!  My sister decided to make a reservation and list it with Dave's.


----------



## bendadin (Nov 24, 2020)

The renters have been horrible. They dictate how much they will pay and most of the time it is less than MF. And I think that David's had a HUGE fiasco this year.


----------



## elaine (Nov 24, 2020)

personally, I'd book a studio and list on last minute rentals on TUG at 45 days out. I've done that before and had multiple requests within a day. You can only rent for $115/night, but it'll usually cover annual fees of $8 point if you book AKV standard or OKW.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 24, 2020)

bendadin said:


> The renters have been horrible. They dictate how much they will pay and most of the time it is less than MF. And I think that David's had a HUGE fiasco this year.


Isn't that how it usually works? The renter and owner come to an agreement on what the payment will be. A renter can dictate how much they are willing to pay, it works that way for timeshare rentals as it does for any good or service sold on the open market.


----------



## bendadin (Nov 27, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Isn't that how it usually works? The renter and owner come to an agreement on what the payment will be. A renter can dictate how much they are willing to pay, it works that way for timeshare rentals as it does for any good or service sold on the open market.



Renters are demanding cost per point that is lower than maintenance fees. So no, I'm pretty sure that you can't walk in to any store and demand that they subsidize your purchase and get your way.


----------



## Dean (Nov 27, 2020)

bendadin said:


> Renters are demanding cost per point that is lower than maintenance fees. So no, I'm pretty sure that you can't walk in to any store and demand that they subsidize your purchase and get your way.


I don't mind a give and take but I'd rather lose the points than give it away.  Thus they can ask or demand all they want.  If they ask I may say no, if they demand I WILL say no.  My choice and theirs same as any other purchase where there is some potential negotiation as there often is even at the box stores.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 27, 2020)

Not sure anyone is demanding anything, are they? Just making an offer that you can accept or decline. If they demand something, then like @Dean , the answer is no. But you could also say yes. There are also plenty of situations where a purchase in a store may be below cost.


----------



## Limace (Nov 27, 2020)

I think that’s an odd way to look at it, too. Most places I see-either private or companies like David-are $12-$20 ppm, so significantly higher than maintenance fees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elaine (Nov 27, 2020)

so, I know I'm in the minority on rental fees for DVC, but I get a cheap studio, list on last minute to established tuggers only (or those who provide references from established tuggers) and rent for about $9.5-11/point ($115/night max), which covers my annual fees plus some extra. In a few hours, I've rented to a tugger, who knows he/she is getting a great deal. I've then just email the same person(s) when I have extra points. No concerns for being stiffed, damage, etc. I'm not in, and don't want to be, in the rental business. I could make more listing on disboards, etc. but it's not worth the hassle IMHO.


----------



## klynn (Jan 27, 2021)

Here is an update.  My sister made a reservation at the Boardwalk for the end of May and listed on Dave's in November.  Today it sold.  She is happy with $14.50/point.


----------

